# Unterschied Adidas Evil Eye und Evil Eye Pro?



## Christer (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand wo genau der Unterschied zwischen der Adidas Evil Eye und der Evil Eye Pro ist?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## pepper.at (21. Mai 2005)

ich glaube die pro hatte nur noch dieses brillenband dazu,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (21. Mai 2005)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die pro hatte nur noch dieses brillenband dazu,..



Das Modell mit dem Brillenband ist die Evil Eye Explorer. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## pepper.at (21. Mai 2005)

aso stimmt ja.


----------



## jott_ka (23. Mai 2005)

Bei der Pro gibt es noch einen Satz Wechselgläser dazu (klar).


----------



## Christer (24. Mai 2005)

jott_ka schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Pro gibt es noch einen Satz Wechselgläser dazu (klar).



Ist bei der Pro auch ein Hardcase dabei? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Bär-BT (24. Mai 2005)

Ja, Hardcase ist dabei. Imho auch ein sehr gutes/stabiles
Im allgemeinen eine sehr empfehlenswerte Brille.


----------



## Christer (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe auch schon eine Evil Eye und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt möchte ich mir noch eine Evil Eye in einer anderen Farbe kaufen. Bei ebay wird die Evil Eye und die Evil Eye Pro angeboten, bei der Evil Eye Pro steht das Hard Case aber auch nicht bei allen Anbietern im Lieferumfang. Deshalb die Nachfrage. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## jott_ka (24. Mai 2005)

Meine hatte nen Hardcase. Notfalls kann ich Dir aber eines günstig überlassen   Was wäre es dir wert?


----------



## Christer (25. Mai 2005)

jott_ka schrieb:
			
		

> Meine hatte nen Hardcase. Notfalls kann ich Dir aber eines günstig überlassen   Was wäre es dir wert?



Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Wenn kein Hard Case dabei ist, komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Mich wundert nur das einige Händler bei ebay die Evil Eye Pro anbieten aber kein Hard Case und keine Wechsel Gläser im Lieferumfang angeben. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Heidekrautler (25. Mai 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Wenn kein Hard Case dabei ist, komme ich gerne darauf zurück. Mich wundert nur das einige Händler bei ebay die Evil Eye Pro anbieten aber kein Hard Case und keine Wechsel Gläser im Lieferumfang angeben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Snoopyracer



Weil man die prima extra verkscheuern kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (30. September 2006)

kann es sein das man bei der normalen evil eye die gläser nicht tauschne kann und das der schweißfänger nicht dabei ist?


----------



## ihadub (30. September 2006)

Die Gläser der Pro sind Anti Fog beschichtet, bei der normal Variante sind die Gläser das nicht.



Supernova schrieb:


> kann es sein das man bei der normalen evil eye die gläser nicht tauschne kann und das der schweißfänger nicht dabei ist?



Du kannst alles untereinander tauschen sofern es die gleiche Größe ist.


----------

